
‘Nothing on this page is real’: How lies become truth in online America - jedwhite
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/nothing-on-this-page-is-real-how-lies-become-truth-in-online-america/2018/11/17/edd44cc8-e85a-11e8-bbdb-72fdbf9d4fed_story.html
======
stevenwoo
I read this kind of quickly but did I miss how the creators of the website do
not understand that their conservative followers only believe the initial
false story and do not buy the follow up with the truth taunt or was that just
the point of the journalist to not confront the creators? The story certainly
gives the impression that the end result of satire of conservative belief is
hardening of conservative positions - the same as the mentioned non satire
rumor mills in Macedonia.

